# Lots of free dogs, CAUTION!



## JuliaH (Feb 7, 2012)

Here is what happens folks, if your dog or puppy winds up in the wrong place!! This is one of mine. I spent about 12 hours on the road yesterday getting him home and he will not leave again until I am sure of his situation. 

A bird dog, high energy, good personality, all the stuff a person would want.... ruined by moving from home to home... and the last person who had him was not good, as you can see. Things can and do go downhill at times. 

When any dog leaves my care, the new owner is assured I will and can take it back if they cannot keep it... this one got into the wrong hands thru a change in ownership that the owner thought would be a good one... 

I am just saying please be careful. It will take a good bit of time and work to get this one straightened out, but he is young and time and good food and handling will take care of this. What about the older dogs?  What about a beloved family pet that must be rehomed?  

Julia


----------



## shakey gizzard (Feb 7, 2012)

Sad!


----------



## JuliaH (Feb 7, 2012)

It is sad. This one will be okay with some time and good groceries, but it is a real and present danger....


----------



## pine nut (Feb 7, 2012)

Glad you got him or her back!  Some people are sickening!


----------



## JuliaH (Feb 7, 2012)

It's him.... thankful for a tenderhearted lady who had the presence of mind to try to contact the breeder (me) and the ability to get him home. 

Can you imagine if this had happened to an old dog?  This youngster has some real issues with his system and eating right now, and will need a good deworming. Scared to give him a drontal yet so waiting till he puts on a few more pounds...

I hope his confidence comes back soon too. Right now he is really unsure of himself. 

Julia


----------



## JustUs4All (Feb 7, 2012)

That is a sad situation.  For those who must re-home a dog, please take a look at the rescue groups.  Some are breed specific and some are all breed.  Most of them are very conscientious about the ultimate welfare of the dogs. If your situation is a fit with their program the dog will be well taken care of.


----------



## Russdaddy (Feb 7, 2012)

I had a similar experience with a "friend" who wanted a dog of mine. I had to repot the dog when i found him tied to chain, infested w/ fleas , and no water within reach of chain. Needless to say it ended a freindship on a sour note


----------



## JuliaH (Feb 7, 2012)

I am not a fan of many rescue groups. Some I believe in and would support. But as a breeder, I feel it is my responsibility to look after the welfare of my pups. Anything less puts me in a category I don't fit or like. 

So this pup will not go to rescue. I will support him and give him what he needs. Then I will rehome him so that I know where he is and how he is doing 

The purpose of this thread is to give folks who may not have seen what can happen a heads-up while they are giving dogs away. This is one of only a few of my pups that have been given away, and this is the only case I have become aware of from my own efforts. 

I guess even with, or maybe especially with, animals the old easy come easy go adage comes into play.... 

Pups don't need to happen with mixed breed dogs and pups don't need to happen unless you are serious about what you do (this goes for all of us including me) because sometimes something happens and you have to spend time, money, resources to help one...

Julia


----------



## Jim P (Feb 7, 2012)

Julia I'm glad you got him back, the person who got him from you should see the picture of the pup when you got him back.


----------



## JuliaH (Feb 7, 2012)

If he follows this over on another place... he just might!  I hope so too Jim!

Julia


----------



## JustUs4All (Feb 7, 2012)

JulaH, I understand that some rescues are not the best.  All rescueso should be checked out before they are used.  The very same is true for breeders.

It is good that you are willing to take back your dogs if things don't work out for the new owner.  Both rescues that we support demand the same at adoption.


----------



## JuliaH (Feb 17, 2012)

It has only been a couple of weeks but he is getting full of himself and looks a lot more like a working dog but without the big muscles in the back end. Thought I would update these pictures I posted earlier. His energy is back and I have my hands full...lol.


----------



## Jim P (Feb 20, 2012)

He is looking a bunch better, ears perked and putting on some weight. Good job Julia


----------



## JuliaH (Mar 4, 2012)

First day on his own. We have been handling him on a check cord...

Today we taught him the e-collar so we could get him to remember to come when called, and he had a grand time out exploring!


----------



## redman2006 (Mar 4, 2012)

JuliaH said:


> I am not a fan of many rescue groups. Some I believe in and would support. But as a breeder, I feel it is my responsibility to look after the welfare of my pups. Anything less puts me in a category I don't fit or like.
> 
> So this pup will not go to rescue. I will support him and give him what he needs. Then I will rehome him so that I know where he is and how he is doing
> 
> ...



What you said about pups don't need to happen is exactly right.  Resposible breeding produces good pups, puts them in the right homes, and improves the breed.

It is a shame to see this.


----------



## redman2006 (Mar 4, 2012)

Ps. He is already chunking up.  Good for you for taking him back.


----------



## JuliaH (Mar 4, 2012)

True redman, I was not talking about well bred, well thought out litters. Responsible breeders are a world away from the others 

And thanks, he is full of energy now and just in the process of learning what pups should know at his age 



redman2006 said:


> What you said about pups don't need to happen is exactly right. Resposible breeding produces good pups, puts them in the right homes, and improves the breed.
> 
> It is a shame to see this.


----------



## jbp84 (Mar 6, 2012)

do you breed gsp's or rescue? just asking i have one and a pointer mix i rescued. my favorite breed glad hes back healthy again


----------



## JuliaH (Mar 6, 2012)

If that is your dog in the avatar he is beautiful!  I am a breeder and do field trials, and this was one of my pups. I take responsibility when needed for my pups if they get in trouble...



jbp84 said:


> do you breed gsp's or rescue? just asking i have one and a pointer mix i rescued. my favorite breed glad hes back healthy again


----------



## Strych9 (Mar 10, 2012)

Remi sure would love to meet him!  Wish I had time and room for him.


----------



## JuliaH (Mar 10, 2012)

Me too Strych    Remi is beautiful by the way!


----------



## T.P. (Mar 13, 2012)

That's why I could never be a breeder, I have never had a dog leave my house. I don't trust folks to take care of animals the way I would. I'd have to get sideways on the fella that done that to an animal.


----------



## JuliaH (Mar 13, 2012)

It can be a problem.. but this is the first one that has ended up in bad shape. There is a "letting go" that must take place when someone takes home a new pup but that does not mean a good breeder never wants to hear from people again. 

Even in having new owners sign some sort of simple contract may not stop all the problems that can happen. But this is the first one for me. I hope he is the last one that gets in this kind of trouble, but if not I will do what I have to do. A good breeder has a sense of responsibility for the lives that he or she brings into this world. So, however, does everyone who does not spay or neuter without being responsible enough to contain the animal when in a breedable state!! Many more dogs wind up in bad shape from bad management than they do from reputable breeders.


----------



## Jeff1969 (Mar 21, 2012)

I used to volunteer with BHRG (Basset Hound Rescue of GA) and they have a part of their adoption agreement, which is a legally binding agreement, that the adopters will return the dog to BHRG if they are unable to keep it. That may be something you can put in your own agreement to give you recourse should the situation arise again.

I fully support animal rescue, but I also believe that responsible breeders, such as yourself, are needed to help better the breed. The breeders I have problems with are the ones who breed a dog, or cat, over and over and over and then toss the dog when she's used up. Some of the female houndies we would get into BHRG were sometimes very young and had simply been over-bred. A good home, food, and love and they turned into a wonderful family pet. 

And don't even get me started on the neglect and abuse cases...makes me wanna tie someone to a tree and leave them without food or water.

I'm glad you were able to retrieve this pup and are able to get him healthy again. He looks happy and looks to be putting on some weight.


----------



## JuliaH (Mar 27, 2012)

Some stories just have a happy ending!


----------



## king killer delete (Mar 27, 2012)

So sad. But you are correct. I sold lab pups for years and people would not take them to the vet , some would not feed the poor dogs. I am glad to say that most folks are not this way. Some will not feed their children. Good Luck. Nothin better than a good bird dog or a retreiver. Thanks for shareing.


----------



## JuliaH (Mar 27, 2012)

Well, I have had this one at home for a while now (since beginning of this thread +/- a few days) and he has a home, his first bath, already retrieving a tennis ball and gonna be neutered   He has a new name and a fine new life!  I can just imagine his thoughts when he went in the house and onto the sofa!  

He is the first of my pups to get into a bad situation. I hope he is also the last... but I do my best to keep up with them and will bring them home if needed...

Most buyers are really good folks. Some are not. But the same can be said for us... the breeders... 

Julia


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 31, 2012)

He looks sooooooo much better than when I came down your way and looked at your dogs.

By the way we are still in the searching mode if you have a litter.


----------



## JuliaH (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks!  It took a while, but he is in a good place now and in good shape


----------



## eric411 (Apr 22, 2012)

I am not trying to thread hijack at all, but Julia, having seen what I have from you, I would like to know if you recommend anyone that breeds Weimaraners with the same love and care that you show to your GSPs? I am looking for one, and have seen some breeders putting out litters everytime their female breeder goes into heat and am looking for a more reputable breeder like yourself to look towards. Any suggestions in the Athens, Metro ATL region?


----------



## JuliaH (Apr 22, 2012)

Thank you for the vote of confidence   PM coming your way..




eric411 said:


> I am not trying to thread hijack at all, but Julia, having seen what I have from you, I would like to know if you recommend anyone that breeds Weimaraners with the same love and care that you show to your GSPs? I am looking for one, and have seen some breeders putting out litters everytime their female breeder goes into heat and am looking for a more reputable breeder like yourself to look towards. Any suggestions in the Athens, Metro ATL region?


----------



## JuliaH (Apr 22, 2012)

Happy endings are always good!


----------



## southernboy2147 (May 9, 2012)

when i rescued my pit he was like that. ive had him for 9 months and hes put on weight but no matter how much i feed him, you still see his ribs. but he's alot healthier that when i got him


----------



## JuliaH (May 9, 2012)

I LOVE your avatar!!   Yes, it took a while for my pup too... but he is happy and in a good home now 




southernboy2147 said:


> when i rescued my pit he was like that. ive had him for 9 months and hes put on weight but no matter how much i feed him, you still see his ribs. but he's alot healthier that when i got him


----------



## southernboy2147 (May 10, 2012)

JuliaH said:


> I LOVE your avatar!!   Yes, it took a while for my pup too... but he is happy and in a good home now



when you see it blown up its even funnier, you see every expression on his face lol, poor pup. just go to google and type in funny dog pics. its toward the top. 

how long did it take for his ribs to stop showing?

for the first 3 or 4 months he simply didnt eat, i guess it was a big change for him, from being in the streets gettin jumped on by other dogs (when i found him he had 5 pits on him) to being in a place he didnt have to worry about that. hes made a complete turn around and has more energy now than i ever thought he would


----------



## JuliaH (May 10, 2012)

Even when my pup went on to his new home he was still a little ribby, but more like a working dog and not like a starved dog. 

It took a couple months on high protein/high fat food... and lots of  it... to get him looking like a dog again, but he never quit eating, thank goodness!  Biggest problem was his stools and we wound up having to give him stuff to help that until he got solid enough so the nutrition didn't just pass all the way thru. That was the hardest part. 

If you had to bring yours back from not eating at all, you have done a grand job with him. Many people would have had him put down... It takes special folks to do what you did!

Julia




southernboy2147 said:


> when you see it blown up its even funnier, you see every expression on his face lol, poor pup. just go to google and type in funny dog pics. its toward the top.
> 
> how long did it take for his ribs to stop showing?
> 
> for the first 3 or 4 months he simply didnt eat, i guess it was a big change for him, from being in the streets gettin jumped on by other dogs (when i found him he had 5 pits on him) to being in a place he didnt have to worry about that. hes made a complete turn around and has more energy now than i ever thought he would


----------



## southron (Jul 22, 2012)

i am looking for a black mouth cur that needs a good home. any info would be appreciated. thanks


----------

